# Name that fish. LL



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

My 3 year old daughter hooked this fish on her Barbie pole. I was extremely proud that she brought all the way to shore. This sucker had some serious teeth. Can someone help me with the type?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Bowfin


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Grinnel


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

That there be a grinnell (aka bowfin, shoefish, Cypress trout). Those teeth will shave skin off ya if not careful, LOL


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Grinnel


That looks to be it. How's the meet on these fish? I have never caught one, so we threw it back. It was fun to catch but did not put up much of a fight for its size.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

It's a mutt


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

these things usually put up a nice tug especially on little barbie rig - this one looks kind of beat up noted part of tail missing


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

spot light fisherman said:


> It's a mutt


That's what I figured.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I've caught few in creeks around the Trinity River. I've never cleaned one, but hear they have bones for days.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Grinnell, Bowfin, very white meat. Can live in the nastiest, most stagnent water. Voracious eater will clean out a pond if left in there. Fun to catch.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bowfin (_Amia calva_). It's the last surviving member of the order Amiiformes. The fish is native to southeastern Canada and the eastern United States preferring shallow, weedy waters of lakes or protected back waters of rivers. Bowfin are able to breathe air, using their swim bladder and can be seen coming to the surface and gulping air which allows them to survive in low oxygen waters.

Not high on the list for table fare. Commercially, the eggs are kept for caviar.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

AvianQuest said:


> Bowfin (_Amia calva_). It's the last surviving member of the order Amiiformes. The fish is native to southeastern Canada and the eastern United States preferring shallow, weedy waters of lakes or protected back waters of rivers. Bowfin are able to breathe air, using their swim bladder and can be seen coming to the surface and gulping air which allows them to survive in low oxygen waters.
> 
> Not high on the list for table fare. Commercially, the eggs are kept for caviar.


AvianQuest - thanks for all the info.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the shoefish name came from "fillet & cook like any fish, then throw it out & eat your shoe. It'll taste better" ??


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

pYr8 said:


> I think the shoefish name came from "fillet & cook like any fish, then throw it out & eat your shoe. It'll taste better" ??


Good one.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

We call them slimers. Make more slime than a gafftop!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I come from a long line of coona**** and my grandmother used to skin them brown them a little in cooking oil, and stew them in onions, garlic, black pepper and tomato sauce and serve over rice. If you put a piece on your head, your tongue would beat your ears up to get a taste. :rotfl: The only difference in the one your daughter caught and the ones we caught when I was a kid is they were anywhere from 15 to 25lbs. They put up a helleva fight too.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Them things will tear up a scum frog with a quickness. I've caught one pushing 8 pounds on a big brush hog. Set the hook and just saw water boil. Thought I had my double digit bass. Boy was I disappointed. But put up one helluva fight


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

bearintex said:


> We call them slimers. Make more slime than a gafftop!


They were one of my targets when I was a kid. I enjoy catching them but don't catch them frequently and every time I get one I forget about the slime until I try to grab them..lol.

They have a few unusual traits they breath air,they protect their young like snake heads and they can live buried in the mud during droughts.

In clear water they can get some really neat color patterns too. The ones I caught from very clear lakes up in Michigan were almost emerald green.

It is too bad they clear ponds like they do or they'd make great pond fish.

BTW: their caviar sells for about $15 an ounce.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Caught a lot of them in the Lower Colorado River area and the local OLD timers called them cotton fish cause you take a bite and it is like eating a piece of cotton, didn't try it their description was good enough for me. Beautiful fish though, like stated earlier, some had green, yellow and even some reddish on the edge of their fins. Lots of fun catching.


----------

